# Aqua Plant Stores - Houston/Galveston area



## zdufran (Jul 5, 2006)

I live in Oklahoma and have trouble finding very many stores with aquarium plants, much less a store with much of a selection. Where does everyone buy their plants - online or in a store?
I am about to take a trip to Galveston, TX and would like to visit some aquarium stores in the Houston/Galveston area. If anyone knows of any great stores to see, please let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :smile:

Check out our "For Sale/Trade forum" for great buys from fellow members. Also our sponsors have plants & plant package for sale. Heres a link to one of those sponsors... http://www.aquariumplants.com/Aquarium_Plants_s/1.htm


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

The best store in Houston for plants is Village Tropical Fish.

http://www.google.com/maps?hl=en&lr...+fish&near=Houston,+TX&sa=X&oi=local&ct=title

Then you could take a look at City Pets (citypets.com) and Tropical Fish Depot 713 941-0290, they always have plants but not as good of a selection as Village.

I have bought a lot of my plants from http://www.aquabotanic.com/

and I have bought some here on the for sale forum.

Bill


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

While you'll at it, swing by www.aquariumdesigngroup.com

Thanh


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

I agree with Thanh, if your in the area you should definitely go by ADG. 

You could even save some shipping charges by going to their online store and placing your order ahead of time so you can just pick it up when you stop by.

ADG is one of a kind.

Bill


----------



## zdufran (Jul 5, 2006)

What about the Galveston area, specifically - Does anyone know of a good shop there?


----------



## billionzz (Apr 9, 2005)

I have looked for one in Galveston and have never found one. They have a fish store with some freshwater fish (no salt) but that's about it.

If your in Galveston you really should come to Houston anyway, it's not that far.


----------

